# $220 Mechanical Watch



## asegier (Oct 7, 2017)

So I have a pretty difficult proposition. A friend of mine asked me for recommendations on a mechanical watch that is ~$220 USD. She was wanting something preferably PVD'd.

The difficult part is that I showed her some Seiko 5's, and she doesn't like them. Saying they looked too old. She also doesn't like gold color. Her age is 16, but she likes to dress more mature. This will be her first mechanical watch. She currently wears a Solvil et Titus (quartz) that looks a little like Daniel Wellington (she likes the style, but didn't want to buy DW because everyone had one, so she got one similar, but with a twist.)

She said she will not consider Chinese movements. Which lead me to think of micro brands. But honestly, I don't know much about female watches as I am a male, and my entire collection are men's.

Any suggestions?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Elgin sub, 38mm PVD


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

38mm PVD, Seiko automatic movement and $182

https://invictastores.com/invicta-d...omatic-38mm-black-case-black-dial-model-24534


----------



## asegier (Oct 7, 2017)

Any other suggestions? Non PVD is fine too. I'm not sure she likes Diver as she associates it with more of a male watch lol


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Zodiac sea dragons for ladies.
Classy watch, heaps of funky colours, small, great heritage and right on your price.
Always a few on ebay for very good prices.


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

For non-PVD, a Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical is right at your price point but the look isn't wildly different than a Seiko 5 field watch. The Timex Marlin reissue is a handwinder, though I don't know the movement's country of origin. If Chinese movements are 100% out, I suggest you start looking at vintage. If she can be swayed on the movement, browse good-stuffs.com for a wide selection of handwinders in her budget.


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

Several months ago I read about Swatch coming out with a line of inexpensive automatic watches with sealed cases - with the idea being that at their price point, servicing the watch would not be worthwhile, so there would be no reason to open the case. Might be worth a look.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

For automatics <$300, look for Tissot, Orient, or Certina, grey-market. She may even luck into a Mido. 

Is she willing to consider a Citizen Eco-Drive?


----------



## asegier (Oct 7, 2017)

@Cobia I've never heard of that, let me take a look into it.

@Sussa Oh I didn't know a Khaki could go that cheap.. Really? I looked everywhere and they usually start at at least $280. Unfortunately she wants new, so no vintage or used pieces either.

@KCZ No, I don't think so on the Eco-Drive. As it's not a mechanical watch (she has never owned one, so she wants to have her first). As far as I know Tissot doesn't have anything at that price range new. Not sure about Certina. Orient I have already suggested. She is currently pondering a Bambino or Ray II Raven as I was able to find one on the grey market for around $145.


----------



## many (Jan 9, 2018)

BillSWPA said:


> Several months ago I read about Swatch coming out with a line of inexpensive automatic watches with sealed cases - with the idea being that at their price point, servicing the watch would not be worthwhile, so there would be no reason to open the case. Might be worth a look.


That's a good call. Swatch has a line called Sistem with sub 200 automatic watches. They also have a more contemporary style than some of the other brands.


----------



## asegier (Oct 7, 2017)

many said:


> That's a good call. Swatch has a line called Sistem with sub 200 automatic watches. They also have a more contemporary style than some of the other brands.


Yes, I have a Sistem51 myself, never worn though. Just an impulse buy since I saw it was so cheap (I managed to nab the black one BNIB for around $50). I don't think she's a fan since most of the designs are a bit funky and they use plastic. Although it is a Swiss ETA movement, I still would prefer a more robust Orient with Stainless Steel casing. As I feel the Swatch is... too disposable? I shall mention it either way and see what she says.


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

asegier said:


> @Sussa Oh I didn't know a Khaki could go that cheap.. Really? I looked everywhere and they usually start at at least $280. Unfortunately she wants new, so no vintage or used pieces either.


I don't know where you are, so taxes and import fees may vary, but keep an eye on the Heads Up! I Saw a Bargain Here thread on /f71. Hamiltons go on sale pretty often at Ashford and bargains can also be had when there's an active eBay coupon. A recent promo code took this Khaki below $210. Deal from the Heads Up thread.


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

If looking for bargains, it is worth being on the email lists for Ashford and Jomashop, and possibly others. Some of the sales are incredible.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe Bulova.

What case size? If she wants 38mm, that opens up some men's or unisex watches. And strap or bracelet?


----------



## asegier (Oct 7, 2017)

KCZ said:


> Maybe Bulova.
> 
> What case size? If she wants 38mm, that opens up some men's or unisex watches. And strap or bracelet?


I asked her the same. She couldn't pinpoint a size for me. She showed me a watch that looked fairly large on her wrist. Then I said, "oh, then you can go for a men's watch" and she said, "no, no mens" :'D


----------



## asegier (Oct 7, 2017)

Sussa said:


> I don't know where you are, so taxes and import fees may vary, but keep an eye on the Heads Up! I Saw a Bargain Here thread on /f71. Hamiltons go on sale pretty often at Ashford and bargains can also be had when there's an active eBay coupon. A recent promo code took this Khaki below $210. Deal from the Heads Up thread.


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll take a look at that.



BillSWPA said:


> If looking for bargains, it is worth being on the email lists for Ashford and Jomashop, and possibly others. Some of the sales are incredible.


Hmm, I usually follow Jomashop, but I never go for the email lists because I get annoyed by all the "spam" mail I get sent. But perhaps you may have a point.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

There is always Vostok as well. You can check out their selection at Meranom.com a highly regarded distributor. They have a small selection of ladies watches that are mechanical (and in house movement at that!) and 33mm diameter. However, their mens watches are mostly around 38mm and there are hundreds upon hundreds of dial and case combinations.
For the record, these ladies watches have 100m water resistance, handwinding, screw down crown, in house movement with a service interval of 10 years and a storied history. All for $58 shipped!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oops, meant to post pics.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

When I saw “mechanical” in the original post, I assumed “automatic” since that is what most people seeking a mechanical watch want. However, it may be worth asking if that assumption is correct, or if a manually wound watch would fall within the search criteria.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Khaki field 38? Can be found new in box for 236 usd or so. I've got a smaller frame for a man. 6.75 wrist size. 20mm strap. L2L is a little long though depending on wrist size









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

I have a magrette PVD and its a beautiful diver... Unfortunately a little out of her budget though.


----------



## asegier (Oct 7, 2017)

Update for everyone: She finally chose her watch, and it's the Seiko 5 SNK805. I found one for her for only $65 USD as well as a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical for I think around $230. The Khaki was over her budget but she was really tempted to get the Swiss. In the end she chose the Seiko 5 because she could buy 2 with her budget and gift one to her mother (she got the cream dial for her). It was also after quite some deliberation that she chose this. I think it was a good choice as her entry watch to Mechanical movements. It ended up prompting me to purchase one as well (as I've never had a SNK805 myself).

Thanks all!



Dub Rubb said:


> There is always Vostok as well. You can check out their selection at Meranom.com a highly regarded distributor. They have a small selection of ladies watches that are mechanical (and in house movement at that!) and 33mm diameter. However, their mens watches are mostly around 38mm and there are hundreds upon hundreds of dial and case combinations.
> For the record, these ladies watches have 100m water resistance, handwinding, screw down crown, in house movement with a service interval of 10 years and a storied history. All for $58 shipped!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I knew of Vostok/Boktok as well, but I never looked at their ladies line. In fact I've been looking at a few of their watches recently, but none of them have really have enticed me at all. With that being said, She was primarily looking for a Japanese or Swiss movement. I think she also has the stigma that most people have that Swiss watches are "king" and it took me a while to convince her Japanese has high quality watches too. But that being said when I got to Russian or Chinese movements she didn't believe me :'D



BillSWPA said:


> When I saw "mechanical" in the original post, I assumed "automatic" since that is what most people seeking a mechanical watch want. However, it may be worth asking if that assumption is correct, or if a manually wound watch would fall within the search criteria.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I used the term "mechanical" because it did not matter whether the movement was Automatic or Manual winding. She had no preference, just that it wasn't a quartz/solar as she wanted to see the mechanical movement and appreciate it. She originally also considered the Kinetic series from Seiko as I suggested it could be a good blend between the two (as she previously said she disliked mechanical watches because they aren't as accurate as Quartz, and that she doesn't care for mechanical watches, as the primary purpose of a watch is to keep time, so why would she want a less accurate timepiece?). That being said, it's obvious I converted her 



nyamoci said:


> Khaki field 38? Can be found new in box for 236 usd or so. I've got a smaller frame for a man. 6.75 wrist size. 20mm strap. L2L is a little long though depending on wrist size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is exactly the watch I ended up suggesting to her. It was a painful choice for her but I think it was a good choice to make with the Seiko 5. I always believed that starting your climb from the low end is more fun and also you feel less worried about your timepiece getting damaged from your ignorance. My very first few watches I had, I had broken or lost. My first true mechanical watch was a Bell & Ross. And lucky it has a thick steel case, because I managed to smack a whole gob of steel off that thing as my daily wearer. As my appreciation grew for mechanical watches, I went back to the lower end, purchasing Orient's and Seiko's. And I have to say they really got all banged up real bad because I was used to a heavy thick steel case that I didn't need to think about, but the next thing I knew, my finely polished case on my Orient Adventurer became super scratched up, and it took a while for me to grow accustomed to being more aware around my wrist before I went back to buying Hamilton's, Ball's, Oris', and eventually my first Rolex too. I even managed to break a quick set date on a Tissot Chronograph by accidentally setting the date around midnight. Lesson's learned now! And my more expensive pieces are getting the attention they deserve.



userealwasabi said:


> I have a magrette PVD and its a beautiful diver... Unfortunately a little out of her budget though.


I've actually never heard of this brand. Let me take a quick look.

Oh it looks neat! I have no idea where this brand is from or what they make. It's my first time hearing it, but the photos don't look bad for a first watch. But if it's out of budget, well.. haha.


----------

